# Ficious jigs!!



## GRich (Dec 30, 2010)

Anish said:


> Yes, I had a pike gab my Ficious jig and it was a fry with a couple of mousies. That was the last thing I was expecting to have happen. I was using 2# test so I had to decide whether to roll the dice and try to land it or hope it spit the jig out. I kinda ended up with the best of both. I got him close enough to get a really good look at him and at the last second he spit out the jig.


I had the same thing happen to me two days ago, pulling perch out left and right (alot of dinks) then stopped so started bottom bouncing and BAM the drag was zinging, took 10 mins to get it to the hole, I couldn't believe my eyes it was a PIKE :SHOCKED: got him up into my hole, he opened his mouth and spit my lure out.....my fry glow green eye was safe...What a RUSH

I also did a little test with a different lure on my sons line. I was out fishing him 6 to 1 so we switched and he started pulling more then me... Now all poles have a Ficious lure...










My daughters first catch on the ice. Using glow green eye on a Barbie pole


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Fabner1 said:


> *Crawdaddy,
> 
> Ain't it a [email protected]!*
> 
> ...


I'm not complaining one bit. 

I love this sport. I wish I has gotten into it earlier than I did, but I'm also happy I found something new to do that I like.

$34 bucks ain't ***** if it's something you enjoy.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

GRich said:


> I had the same thing happen to me two days ago, pulling perch out left and right (alot of dinks) then stopped so started bottom bouncing and BAM the drag was zinging, took 10 mins to get it to the hole, I couldn't believe my eyes it was a PIKE :SHOCKED: got him up into my hole, he opened his mouth and spit my lure out.....my fry glow green eye was safe...What a RUSH
> 
> I also did a little test with a different lure on my sons line. I was out fishing him 6 to 1 so we switched and he started pulling more then me... Now all poles have a Ficious lure...
> 
> ...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

GRich, thats awesome! Fishing is a great time with the kids! When my son lost one of my ficious jigs, he almost cried! And yes, Pike love them.


----------



## GRich (Dec 30, 2010)

Fabner1 said:


> Way to get the kids involved.
> 
> Great shots!:lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Fred, I love spending time with my kids on the ice and even better when we're catching fish, even if it's 10 dinks in 4 hrs between the 3 of us... My kids ask me every day "we going fishing, we going fishing, we going fishing" How can I say no.

Harry's jigs give us that advantage to catch some fish and have fun..Priceless


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Good thing neither of us were found in a ditch....right?:lol::yikes:

Harry


----------



## Steellord (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Harry's jigs as well and I just placed my third order in 4 month's. I've also picked up a few through Angler's Point and Nautical Mile BP. I have a nice collection started. Thank you for the time and effort you put into these Harry, I for one appreciate it very much.


----------



## GRich (Dec 30, 2010)

ficious said:


> Good thing neither of us were found in a ditch....right?:lol::yikes:
> 
> Harry


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

GRich said:


> Thanks Fred, I love spending time with my kids on the ice and even better when we're catching fish, even if it's 10 dinks in 4 hrs between the 3 of us... My kids ask me every day "we going fishing, we going fishing, we going fishing" How can I say no.
> 
> Harry's jigs give us that advantage to catch some fish and have fun..Priceless


GRich, thanks for sharing, that post and pics are priceless! My daughter used to go ice fishing with me but now that she's a teenager not so much but she still loves to go fishing during the summer!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

GRich said:


> Thanks Fred, I love spending time with my kids on the ice and even better when we're catching fish, even if it's 10 dinks in 4 hrs between the 3 of us... My kids ask me every day "we going fishing, we going fishing, we going fishing" How can I say no.
> 
> Harry's jigs give us that advantage to catch some fish and have fun..Priceless


I used to love to take my kids. When they were younger they loved to go fishing but, my 16yo son informed me *"I do not fly fish or ice fish!" *Well! My 10yo son will beg me to go then when we get there I hear "I'm cold, I'm hungry, I'm bored, etc., etc.....". No matter what I do to make everything as comfortable as possible for him (grrrrrrrrrrrr!!).
My niece on the other hand, she will fish in any conditions there are. I took her out on the ice for the first time last weekend and she did great! Her first fish through the ice was a crappy. Not huge, but not a dink. She's 8yo and everyone in the family has been trying to turn her into a girly girl (ack!), so I have been doing my part to prevent that :evilsmile:lol:. She's an awesome kid. Maybe some day my boys will decide to get back into fishing :sad:.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish said:


> I used to love to take my kids. When they were younger they loved to go fishing but, my 16yo son informed me *"I do not fly fish or ice fish!" *Well! My 10yo son will beg me to go then when we get there I hear "I'm cold, I'm hungry, I'm bored, etc., etc.....". No matter what I do to make everything as comfortable as possible for him (grrrrrrrrrrrr!!).
> My niece on the other hand, she will fish in any conditions there are. I took her out on the ice for the first time last weekend and she did great! Her first fish through the ice was a crappy. Not huge, but not a dink. She's 8yo and everyone in the family has been trying to turn her into a girly girl (ack!), so I have been doing my part to prevent that :evilsmile:lol:. She's an awesome kid. Maybe some day my boys will decide to get back into fishing :sad:.


*Anish,

Everyone is different! None of my "kids" fish. I just learned to accept it. I took them when they were young and they decided against it! It is just a fact of life. I still love to see kids on the ice having fun fishin'.*

Fred


----------



## JClark23 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fabner1 said:


> *Anish,
> 
> Everyone is different! None of my "kids" fish. I just learned to accept it. I took them when they were young and they decided against it! It is just a fact of life. I still love to see kids on the ice having fun fishin'.*
> 
> Fred


Exactly, except my point is completely opposite. My dad is the complete opposite of an outdoorsman and i on the other hand love everything outdoors. Just last summer I took MY dad fishing for his first time pike fishing and he said that it was "fun, but he'd rather sit home, drink beer and watch Nascar" haha So its all preference. When i was little my dad never took me fishing, always had to go with my cousins or uncles. Its just the facts of life! haha But i'm expecting my first son to be here in March so hopefully i will have a fishing partner in the years to come! 

Oh and since this is the "Ficious Jig Thread" I love FICIOUS JIGS! Harry, i'm a graphic designer, if ya need any work done, let me know!


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

recieved mine today. They look awesome. One thing I thought about changing was the hook size on the zitz and baby zitz, ect. To me a no. 6 hook seems large? What's your guys fiindings on this? I thought of replacing with a 8 or 10.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I feel the same way. The issue is finding a large ring hook in that size. The problem is that the #8 Sproat style will bind on the split ring or only stay in the single ring area of the split ring. 

I thought about going lighter on the split ring, but I wouldn't want people fishing the super lines to lose fish due to split ring failure. A small treble might offer a smaller hook with a large eye. Even a Hali type chain would leave you with a terminal split ring. The Lil' Minnies feature a #6 Aberdeen.

Harry


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

ficious said:


> I feel the same way. The issue is finding a large ring hook in that size. The problem is that the #8 Sproat style will bind on the split ring or only stay in the single ring area of the split ring.
> 
> I thought about going lighter on the split ring, but I wouldn't want people fishing the super lines to lose fish due to split ring failure. A small treble might offer a smaller hook with a large eye. Even a Hali type chain would leave you with a terminal split ring. The Lil' Minnies feature a #6 Aberdeen.
> 
> Harry


that's what I was thinking as well. Wasn't sure if research went into the decision. I like to keep my hook size as small as I can to not deter any fish, and keep the picky fish feeding. I may take mine to the local shop and try on some hooks.
I too noticed the split ring size, but you almost need it that large to fit and not bind on your blades/jigs.

hmmm I may have some hardware from swedish pimples that may work and allow a smaller hook. I will post with my findings


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

bumpin01 said:


> that's what I was thinking as well. Wasn't sure if research went into the decision. I like to keep my hook size as small as I can to not deter any fish, and keep the picky fish feeding. I may take mine to the local shop and try on some hooks.
> I too noticed the split ring size, but you almost need it that large to fit and not bind on your blades/jigs.
> 
> hmmm I may have some hardware from swedish pimples that may work and allow a smaller hook. I will post with my findings


The first thing I did when I received mine is changed the large hook. I have a ton of extra single hooks from swedish pimples and just put one of them on there. Good to go!


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

ericzerka24 said:


> The first thing I did when I received mine is changed the large hook. I have a ton of extra single hooks from swedish pimples and just put one of them on there. Good to go!


 as do I have alot of extras haha, good to know, thanks


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday I received the 12 ficious jigs I ordered... plus a mysterious 13th bonus jig that looks like this:









Looks like a Glow Yellow Vermine.

Great jigs! Can't wait to try them out this afternoon! 

Thanks, Ficious!


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

I got my 3rd order today and there was a bonus jig in there. Thank you Harry! Your jigs have caught me a lot of fish this year!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thought I'd share the power of ficious jigs with you. Sent some recently to my SIL in Alaska. They moved there this past October. Sent 16 ficious jigs up his way.All glow in the dark's. He wasn't catching anything on the stuff they had up there....

"The fishing was really good that day. I kept eight fish and threw back another eight or so. I caught one rainbow and the rest are dolly's, which I had never really heard of before moving here because they are not in the lower 48. I was out for 5-6 hours, luckily it was about 30 out so it wasn't too bad. The ice is about 2 feet on the smaller lakes right now. The last lake I went out to was much larger and the ice is much deeper. That lake actually has a road that gets plowed on it during the winter, craziest thing I ever saw.

*Thanks for sending me those lures, they obviously worked very good. I used three different ones throughout the day. I planned on using more but i was getting so many bites I didn't want to keep my lines out of the water that long.*"

Mind you this young this young fella is hand drilling his holes and is a bucket butt. Glad the ficious jigs turned things around.:coolgleam
What I wouldn't give to be young and in Alaska.
















*Thanks HaRi*.:coolgleam


----------

